# Slitting saw arbor



## westerner (Mar 18, 2021)

I don't need one, yet. However, I can foresee the need. (That is my story, and I am sticking TO it)

Spent a really long time getting this built, and it was alot of fun.
This one is .625, with one for 1.000 in the works.
Lateral runout .0015 at the periphery. I will have to put it to work to see axial runout, but my eyes can't see any....
Boring is fun stuff for a sorta fussy old mechanic...


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 18, 2021)

Nice work, it's on my project list!


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 18, 2021)

I like that design- especially the recessed screw- nice touch
-Mark


----------



## martik777 (Mar 18, 2021)

Nice, works for angle grinder cutoff wheels too


----------



## mickri (Mar 18, 2021)

I look at these things and yikes they scare me.   A supper sharp unguarded saw blade spinning at who knows what rpm.  I haven't figured out what I would ever do with one.

Westerner you made a very nice looking slitting saw.  Something to be proud of.  First class work.


----------



## mikey (Mar 19, 2021)

mickri said:


> I look at these things and yikes they scare me.   A supper sharp unguarded saw blade spinning at who knows what rpm.  I haven't figured out what I would ever do with one.
> 
> Westerner you made a very nice looking slitting saw.  Something to be proud of.  First class work.



Making slits/slots in parts that need to clamp down on something is the most common use for these things. They are extremely useful, Chuck.


----------



## MrCrankyface (Mar 19, 2021)

Really smart design, should fit a wide array of thicknesses!


----------



## WCraig (Mar 19, 2021)

Very nice!  Did you do a drawing or work from another plan?

Craig


----------



## Capt45 (Mar 19, 2021)

Joe Pie did a similar one a while back, very nice.


----------



## westerner (Mar 19, 2021)

WCraig said:


> Very nice!  Did you do a drawing or work from another plan?
> 
> Craig


I drew my own, but this is a direct copy of several brands on the market. Joe Pie has a video on making one. His tip about leaving zero radius in the corner of the cap where the saw seats was helpful.

A special thanks goes out to Mikey and his thread "A boring primer".
The concept of cutting deeper than your tool radius to achieve consistent cuts was crucial. All that was left for me to do was to carefully measure results as I went, and screw up the courage to do the math and GO FOR IT. 

Thanks  Mikey. A very light stoning on the bore was all I needed to get a VERY tight slip fit to the cap.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Mar 19, 2021)

mickri said:


> I look at these things and yikes they scare me. A supper sharp unguarded saw blade spinning at who knows what rpm. I haven't figured out what I would ever do with one.


Like any machine tool, one learns real quick to keep body parts away from cutting tools. Even when they aren't running. Think of machine screw slotted heads for a conceptual grasp. I got into slitting saws making slots in an alum plate. Soft solder won't stick to alumimium. . . Such a mandrel would allow many different bore sizes on a vertical mill. *A nicely done tool like that is a staple for most any shop. Good work, Sir.*

The end product I needed was a jig for making a modeling part consistantly. There are several parallel slots about 0.030" square in a piece of alum about 3 inches long. Milling wouldn't work, I couldn't find a milling cutter that small. Tried the shaper, it worked but I wasn't able to make a tool that would last. Acquiring the horizontal mill with slitting saws was a drop in solution. Along with a rotary table. . .

A common application would be making a movable clamping system. Think drill press table clamping. I have made many parts using the "field" expediant of a hacksaw to slot a clamp. Not very pretty, but it got the machines running. To make the machine in a shop, clean, sharp work is expected. A hacksaw kerf won't cut it with the inspector.

.


----------



## mikey (Mar 19, 2021)

westerner said:


> I drew my own, but this is a direct copy of several brands on the market. Joe Pie has a video on making one. His tip about leaving zero radius in the corner of the cap where the saw seats was helpful.
> 
> A special thanks goes out to Mikey and his thread "A boring primer".
> The concept of cutting deeper than your tool radius to achieve consistent cuts was crucial. All that was left for me to do was to carefully measure results as I went, and screw up the courage to do the math and GO FOR IT.
> ...



You're welcome, Sir. If the primer helped you to grow your skills then it was worth all the time it took to write it.


----------



## COMachinist (Mar 21, 2021)

mickri said:


> I look at these things and yikes they scare me.   A supper sharp unguarded saw blade spinning at who knows what rpm.  I haven't figured out what I would ever do with one.
> 
> Westerner you made a very nice looking slitting saw.  Something to be proud of.  First class work.


Yea and those big diameter fly cutters don’t? You just don’t put things that can get cut off near them. While running. If you do, you deserve to lose it.
CH


----------



## Doug Gray (Mar 21, 2021)

westerner said:


> I don't need one, yet. However, I can foresee the need. (That is my story, and I am sticking TO it)
> 
> Spent a really long time getting this built, and it was alot of fun.
> This one is .625, with one for 1.000 in the works.
> ...


Nice job Westerner


----------



## westerner (Mar 26, 2021)

Joe065 said:


> Nice job Westerner


Here is the 1" version, alongside the .625 for scale. Now I gotta find something that needs a good slittin'.
Little one is one a .750 shank, and the big guy is on a .875 shank.
Thanks for the compliments, guys!
I had fun, and learned a lot of good practices.


----------

